# Growing anubias from seeds



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't have any advice, just posting to request that you keep us updated with the progress of this project! Sounds interesting.

The auto-translate on that blog is pretty hilarious. Sounds like you should start following the steps that follow halfway through the Germination instructions, after the seeds have been extracted from the fruit.

It seems to recommend sowing the seeds in inert substrate, just barely below water. I assume "it is not necessary to use the land or a mixture based on it" means you do not have to use dirt. "After reaching a certain experience you can try to cook their own fertilizer." seems to indicate you can start to add some ferts after the seeds have sprouted a little. The directions also appear to advise covering the sprouting container with glass or plastic wrap to maintain humidity. After sowing the seeds, maintain nutrient levels and in just 1-2 years you'll have aquarium-ready plants! A "medium sized shrub" is grown in 3 years. Hm!


----------



## blackbirds (Sep 14, 2017)

@Bananableps Will do! I'm getting things together right now but I'll keep the thread going and post some pics when I get started. The seeds feel ridiculously small in the package so I'm half wondering if it isn't some other aquatic plant, but it was only a couple dollars (I had forgot that I'd ordered them because they took nearly 2 months to arrive) and my curiosity demands to be sated, lol. 

I do wonder at how long people say anubias takes to grow though. I've got a bunch of them in my low light, low tech tank and up until the point where they were apparently snatching up all the nutrients (I may have gone a little crazy with stocking, but in my defense the betta loves them), they all put up a new leaf every five or six days. 

Thanks for taking a look! That's about what I was getting, I'm glad to have another pair of eyes to make sense of it. I have some leftover stuff from setting up the last two tanks, and a 5 gallon tank that was retired when it started leaking, this seems like a good time to reinvent it as a mini greenhouse, haha.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

FYI if you bought them from Amazon or Ebay (and they came from China or some other Asian country) a lot of the time you do not get what you paid for. It ends up being radish seeds or some other plant. But have a look at this blog. It should be helpful. I would think just sowing them in a small pot in seed starter and putting the pot in a ziploc baggie would work to at least get them germinated but maybe the blog goes into more details. 

Emersed Anubias Blog


----------

